

Show HN: Disc, a project visualisation tool for your node/browserify modules - hughsk
http://hughsk.github.io/disc/

======
malandrew
How about including the treemap[0] approach like in KDirStat [1]? Here are
some other techniques that are interesting ->[2]. It may even be interesting
to break this into two modules. One that builds the tree for Browserify and
another that builds tree visualizations.

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treemapping](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treemapping)

[1] [http://kdirstat.sourceforge.net](http://kdirstat.sourceforge.net)

[2] [http://www.randelshofer.ch/treeviz/](http://www.randelshofer.ch/treeviz/)

------
currywurst
Very interesting transitions and cool palette, but isn't this a filesystem
visualization tool ? I couldn't get any further information about the code
itself (Firefox 22/ Win x64).

~~~
hughsk
Given one or more node-style CommonJS files, it resolves the files that are
actually being used before including them. I'm looking to add a few other
metrics, but I've updated the title to something more appropriate :)

~~~
currywurst
Ah, the resolution part is great ! The traditional OO crowd loves their
metrics visualizers, so you can be on the vanguard of a new fetish in js-land
:D !

------
myfonj
Love the file size / file count transition!

OT: I recall old and apparently abandoned Windows program called "Overdisk"[0]
for examining entire filesystem, which uses similar visualization pattern and
for me is pleasure to use while decluttering hard drives.

[0]
[https://www.google.com/search?q=overdisk](https://www.google.com/search?q=overdisk)

~~~
will118
The best I've ever used, and continue to do so is:

[http://windirstat.info/](http://windirstat.info/)

------
fabriceleal
Looks great; is it feasible to adapt this to another languages?

~~~
hughsk
Thanks! Fairly feasible - the harder part would be resolving the correct
files, with a small tweak to the API it'd be possible to pass that list to the
tool directly.

